

How to Use Game Mechanics for Good and Evil: The "Gamification" Trend - mrjk
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/07/14/gamify-this-seattle-web-experts-give-pointers-on-using-game-mechanics-for-good-and-evil/

======
vyrotek
_"While he proudly says there’s nothing he can’t gamify"_

 _“This is probably a 10-year trend,” he says. “Then it will morph into
something else.”_

I'm not sure I agree with game mechanics only being a 10 year trend. Who knows
what the internet will look like then. It will for sure look different than it
does today, but people will still want things to be fun. I don't think our
natural tendency to turn things into competitions is going away anytime soon.

